

Come See Our New Home on Android - Facebook Event Livestream - Lightning
https://live.facebooklive.com/live

======
masonhensley
Basically, facebook has creating a custom launcher for android (like nova [0])
on the google play store. You will only get full functionality in conjunction
with the facebook app and messenger app. Facebook has an on-boarding process
for users who already have both those apps installed on their compatible
phone. The FB VP of Engineering said they are not going to refork android.
They like the custom launcher implementation.

Drops on April 12th, HTC phones, Galaxy 3 & 4, mentioned as fully supported at
launch. (no mention of nexus lineup)

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoils...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher&hl=en)

------
psbp
It's so cumbersome that I could see die-hard facebook users grow sick of
facebook after using this for too long.

------
Lightning
Alternative link: <http://new.livestream.com/facebooklive/events/1980369>

------
criley
I'm curious about widgets. I like the deep integration they're presenting
(esp. with chat) and I personally haven't found an Android launcher I truly
like. I'm stuck with Nova right now and while it does what I want, it's still
missing features that I want. (It is better than the other few I've tried).

However, if this replacement doesn't support some kind of widgets, I imagine
it won't stick for me. I love having widget access to inboxes and gmail widget
access to labels/etc.

Also: Google Now search bar is a widget and I will not give that up for the
world. Hear me Facebook? No Google Now, no go!

